

Module management library like requirejs - KyoheiG3
https://github.com/KyoheiG3/grain

======
iraldir
To paraphrase sheldon cooper : "Why should I need something 'like' require js
in a world that already includes requirejs?". You should focus on what your
library does instead on what it looks like.

